# How to Detail your Engine Bay (Basic)



## fishbonezken

Most modern engines are now electronically fuel injected and have plastic engine covers, this makes engine cleaning much easier compared to older engines with carburetors. I will show you how you can easily clean and shine a modern car's engine bay using only 2 Over-the-Counter (OTC) products.

This is a quick guide showing you how to quickly get your engine bay looking like new again. This guide is more suited towards modern cars' engine bays.

So here have have an engine bay that has never seen any soap and water since new. Mileage is about 130,000 KM, it really isn't too bad considering the high mileage. On older cars, you might have engine oil leaking out of gaskets, creating thick black gunks on different parts of the engine. So the Honda engine we have here is relatively easy.


















































































Firstly, make sure the engine is cool and the car has not been driven for the past hour or two. Open the bonnet to let it cool out faster if it has been driven. In this guide, I also want to show you that engine cleaning is pretty straightforward and what you basically need is an All Purpose Cleaner/Degreaser, and a rubber/plastic/vinyl dressing. I'm using products that you can buy over the counter as it is easily available for most people. CarPlan polish is for painted surfaces such as under the bonnet (not used here).










The KIT degreaser had a strong citrus scent and felt a little bit oily, could be petroleum based (not sure), which is good against really greasy engines. ArmorALL protectant needs no introduction really, a dressing for all rubber and vinyl surfaces.

Before you start, you can choose to wrap sensitive electronic areas (fuse for amplifiers, etc.), cover any open-pod based air filters and wrap the air intake funnel. Older engines tend to be more sensitive to water in the engine bay, so be more cautious when trying to wash an old engine, if you are not sure, it is best to clean it without hosing water directly on the engine, i.e. spray cleaner onto damp cloth and wipe.



















Some examples of cleaning and dressing the engine bay in my older posts:

Honda Accord 1991 Engine Detail
Perodua Myvi Mocha Silver

Now let's get started!

I first rinsed off any loose dirt and grime.










Then I washed the surrounding panels with some car wash soap, this layer of soapy water will dilute any degreaser overspray, hence, lowering the risk of the degreaser staining the paint.



















Spray degreaser liberally on the surface. It is important that degreaser is not left to dry on the surface as most degreasers will leave a whitish residue when left to dry. If your engine bay is mildly dirty, then a strong mixture of car wash soap is sufficient for cleaning, no need for degreasers.

Spray onto a small section (approx. 50cm x 50cm), and brush that area. I like to clean the edges of the bay first and then work on the larger areas and finally focus on the small and tight areas.














































Scrubbing the large areas,





































Getting into the nooks and crannies, you will probably have to resort to using toothbrushes as the big brushes I'm using just do not have the scrubbing power for really old caked on dirt.



















Remember to work in a small area, rinse off and move on to the next area. There are no shortcuts to getting an engine looking clean, pure manual labour will be very well rewarded, so don't be stingy with the elbow grease!

After rinsing, it is ideal if you have any kind of blower to remove pockets of water in tight places. A leaf blower is fine, I'm using my wet/dry vac on the blow function. If you don't, then patiently blot off the excess water with any cloth. It's also a good time to wipe off any dirt that you might have missed.




























With the engine now clean and dry, time to get it back to black! I'm using ArmorALL's updated dressing, which isn't really suitable as it is thicker. If you have the older formula, it would be great, best if you have Meguiar's Hyper Dressing.

Spray on evenly over the whole engine bay, I put it on a bit too much here.



















Start the car and close the bonnet and let it idle for about 5-10 minutes.










The heat will dry off any remaining water and help the dressing absorb into the rubber and plastic. Open the bonnet and buff off excess dressing with any old cloth. If you left it on for too long and looks uneven, spray some dressing onto the cloth and buff, it should even out into a nice and smooth finish.



















...now take a step back and admire your work.



























































































Start:









Finish:









That's all for this quick guide, I hope it will help you get your engine bay looking good. Cleaning it is not only for aesthetics but a clean engine will also dissipate heat better, hey, you might even shave three seconds off your nought to sixty timing! *sarcasm, LOL*.










Well, thanks for looking and feel free to leave any comments, critiques and questions. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## dwmc

great post , i`m sure loads will benefit from this thread as i`ve seen quite a few asking about cleaning engine bay so :thumb:


----------



## kallM3

I wonder why you did cover some parts but not the alternator - this is in my M3 the only thing I cover.

Also I personally do not idle the engine, as the S54 motor in the M3 (as all motors generally) should not get warm by just idling - engine wear is highest in this phase, so I try to keep it short by driving carefully...


----------



## DMH-01

Great write up there buddy.


----------



## Tameo

Nice write up and outcome is great!


----------



## Decebal

Ok! This is a brilliant guide!!! I wander and I always try to find out what do i have to cover on my Focus 09 reg before cleaning as I am afraid to use water in there. I opened few times but everything look like is covered with plastic and I want to do it. 
Thank you!!


----------



## dagoatla

Thanks for this guide. This is one job I am yet to try


----------



## Trip tdi

thanks for this guide all so, done a great job welldone my friend.


----------



## Jared1

Thanks for the tips, I will be trying this out shortly!


----------



## bigmc

Decebal said:


> Ok! This is a brilliant guide!!! I wander and I always try to find out what do i have to cover on my Focus 09 reg before cleaning as I am afraid to use water in there. I opened few times but everything look like is covered with plastic and I want to do it.
> Thank you!!


It's nothing to worry about tbh, I just leather mine in this agitate where needed then jetwash off.


----------



## Kev_mk3

thanks for the guide


----------



## james_death

Great little write up there, thank you.
I recently did the rover 75.
I used spray from hose over top section for loose stuff.
Used Bilt hamber Surfex HD in a pump spray bottle with hot water, and jetted off with another pump spraying bottle.
Used detailing brushes in a few areas, I dressed with Carpro Perl, for hoses and plastics.
Painted metal work i used FK1000P.

Terrible pic i know but....


----------



## pebblemonkey

Thanks for this guide. Well presented:thumb:


----------



## *Das*

Great write up and great pictures too. Only thing I don't do is hose down prior to applying the degreaser. Maybe its just my mindset but I think applying the degreaser to wet surfaces will reduce its effectiveness.


----------



## DetailMe

kallM3 said:


> I wonder why you did cover some parts but not the alternator - this is in my M3 the only thing I cover.
> 
> Also I personally do not idle the engine, as the S54 motor in the M3 (as all motors generally) should not get warm by just idling - engine wear is highest in this phase, so I try to keep it short by driving carefully...


I think for the sake of drying the engine, idling will be fine!!!


----------



## Lewis180

That looks absolutely brilliant! Thats definitely on my list of to do's


----------



## james_death

DasArab said:


> Great write up and great pictures too. Only thing I don't do is hose down prior to applying the degreaser. Maybe its just my mindset but I think applying the degreaser to wet surfaces will reduce its effectiveness.


Point well made...:thumb:
I had used hose on the top before thinking likewise...:lol:


----------



## EcosseGP

Cracking write up I've no excuse to get mine done now .. Maybe practice on the other halts car first .. Better get shopping for the stuff I need ..


----------



## C13URD

Fantastic guide thankyou makes me wana go & do my engine bay now..:thumb:


----------



## dominic84

Cool write up :thumb: On older cars watch out for recessed spark plugs.


----------



## glo

brilliant thread. i hope to make the transition from valeting into detailing eventually and this is great info. thanks


----------



## Minus8

Thanks for the guide, I've always been a bit dubious about water in the engine bay but I'm looking forward to giving this a try


----------



## Demetrios72

Nice write up the mate :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas

Fantastic write up. I try to keep my engine as clean as possible only by dry cleaning with a moistened mf cloth and then some trim dressing.

This is how my engine bay looks after some Wolf Chemicals Tire & Trim Dressing - Black Out:


----------



## JimC64

Really good post thanks for sharing!

I used a very similar method myself the first time, but now I have scaled it back and use it as part of my everyday wash routine.

I find because I do this that my engine bay is ALWAYS immaculate. Just as an add on I always do the bonnet underside / liner too. It only takes a few minutes but relly adds to the overall look when you open the bonnet.

I assume to be honest you did too, but just never showed it as part of the process?

Thanks again for the write up...


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

Great write up mate!:thumb:

Need to do mine, but im not sure about using a jet wash or hose as i have changed my car from a diesel to a petrol, and didnt worry when cleaning the diesel engine!!


----------



## roders0712

Thanks for the guide i will be trying this at weekend


----------



## Split-Lee

Great guide will definitely be giving this a go soon!

~Lee


----------



## TopSport+

Fantastic write up:thumb:


----------



## stdav

What a great transformation,the only bad thing is when it's this clean I find I don't want to drive it anywhere,great write up


----------



## Bemj

Great Job


----------



## LukeWS

Very useful thanks for this


----------



## Megs Lad

thank you great job


----------



## john89

Great guide, must give it a go!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Exactly the technique I used for this









To this


----------



## rkelly113

Great post...im going to use this when i do my wifes car...no excuse now! Thanks!


----------



## TonyH38

Thank you for this informative write up.


----------



## cooter k

Great write up & photos, easy to follow.
Now to get mine done.


----------



## C9hpro

fishbonezken said:


> Most modern engines are now electronically fuel injected and have plastic engine covers, this makes engine cleaning much easier compared to older engines with carburetors. I will show you how you can easily clean and shine a modern car's engine bay using only 2 Over-the-Counter (OTC) products.
> 
> This is a quick guide showing you how to quickly get your engine bay looking like new again. This guide is more suited towards modern cars' engine bays.
> 
> So here have have an engine bay that has never seen any soap and water since new. Mileage is about 130,000 KM, it really isn't too bad considering the high mileage. On older cars, you might have engine oil leaking out of gaskets, creating thick black gunks on different parts of the engine. So the Honda engine we have here is relatively easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, make sure the engine is cool and the car has not been driven for the past hour or two. Open the bonnet to let it cool out faster if it has been driven. In this guide, I also want to show you that engine cleaning is pretty straightforward and what you basically need is an All Purpose Cleaner/Degreaser, and a rubber/plastic/vinyl dressing. I'm using products that you can buy over the counter as it is easily available for most people. CarPlan polish is for painted surfaces such as under the bonnet (not used here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KIT degreaser had a strong citrus scent and felt a little bit oily, could be petroleum based (not sure), which is good against really greasy engines. ArmorALL protectant needs no introduction really, a dressing for all rubber and vinyl surfaces.
> 
> Before you start, you can choose to wrap sensitive electronic areas (fuse for amplifiers, etc.), cover any open-pod based air filters and wrap the air intake funnel. Older engines tend to be more sensitive to water in the engine bay, so be more cautious when trying to wash an old engine, if you are not sure, it is best to clean it without hosing water directly on the engine, i.e. spray cleaner onto damp cloth and wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some examples of cleaning and dressing the engine bay in my older posts:
> 
> Honda Accord 1991 Engine Detail
> Perodua Myvi Mocha Silver
> 
> Now let's get started!
> 
> I first rinsed off any loose dirt and grime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I washed the surrounding panels with some car wash soap, this layer of soapy water will dilute any degreaser overspray, hence, lowering the risk of the degreaser staining the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spray degreaser liberally on the surface. It is important that degreaser is not left to dry on the surface as most degreasers will leave a whitish residue when left to dry. If your engine bay is mildly dirty, then a strong mixture of car wash soap is sufficient for cleaning, no need for degreasers.
> 
> Spray onto a small section (approx. 50cm x 50cm), and brush that area. I like to clean the edges of the bay first and then work on the larger areas and finally focus on the small and tight areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrubbing the large areas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into the nooks and crannies, you will probably have to resort to using toothbrushes as the big brushes I'm using just do not have the scrubbing power for really old caked on dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to work in a small area, rinse off and move on to the next area. There are no shortcuts to getting an engine looking clean, pure manual labour will be very well rewarded, so don't be stingy with the elbow grease!
> 
> After rinsing, it is ideal if you have any kind of blower to remove pockets of water in tight places. A leaf blower is fine, I'm using my wet/dry vac on the blow function. If you don't, then patiently blot off the excess water with any cloth. It's also a good time to wipe off any dirt that you might have missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the engine now clean and dry, time to get it back to black! I'm using ArmorALL's updated dressing, which isn't really suitable as it is thicker. If you have the older formula, it would be great, best if you have Meguiar's Hyper Dressing.
> 
> Spray on evenly over the whole engine bay, I put it on a bit too much here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start the car and close the bonnet and let it idle for about 5-10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat will dry off any remaining water and help the dressing absorb into the rubber and plastic. Open the bonnet and buff off excess dressing with any old cloth. If you left it on for too long and looks uneven, spray some dressing onto the cloth and buff, it should even out into a nice and smooth finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...now take a step back and admire your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for this quick guide, I hope it will help you get your engine bay looking good. Cleaning it is not only for aesthetics but a clean engine will also dissipate heat better, hey, you might even shave three seconds off your nought to sixty timing! *sarcasm, LOL*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for looking and feel free to leave any comments, critiques and questions. Have a great week everyone!


I can't get my engine perfect ,I used CG barebones it's done a good job but I've dirt stains on top of the engine , can you recommend anything stronger what will strip it all off thanks


----------



## benysound

great post , i`m sure loads will benefit from this thread as i`ve seen quite a few asking about cleaning engine bay so


----------



## wee man

The thing I really like after doing up the engine bay is the look on the MOT staff members face when he opens the bonnet! In N. Ireland we have government run test centres.

Wee Man


----------



## Simon Hoa

great


----------



## floopsy

Great info thanks!


----------



## dogfox

If you want the photos for this guide (as I did) go here:-http://wetshine.net/2008/08/04/honda-accord-1991-engine-detail/ :thumb:


----------

